# Oxbow Rat food - how much to feed?



## resmaeil (Jun 14, 2017)

I have 2 young rats who are on Oxbow regal rat food. I supplement them with extra veggies and protein (eggs, meat).

I find that they eat their food very fast and I give them 3 small handfuls a day (I have tiny hands)... I feel like this is a lot for young rats. I know oxbow says you can give unlimited amounts of their food but i don't want my rats to get fat!

Do you guys limit the amount of food you give your rats?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They won't get fat in Oxbow. Rats have a fast metabolism, and are one of the animals that WON'T over-eat on their own. Limiting food can cause fighting and other issues, and unless you know your rats weight and nutritional requirements, is not advisable. I free feed all my girls, and only one of my rats has ever gotten fat. And that rat was over 2 when she began to gain weight (she got lazy but I kept giving her treats anyhow ). All my girls get treats and are free-fed Oxbow, and all are in good weight and health.

I'd highly advise that you free-feed, as it really is the best feeding method. I've never met a rat who would over-eat lab blocks, and as long as you only give healthy treats (such as Cheerios and veggies), free-feeding is the best way to go.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

No, I give my rats more than they can eat and when I see that there is only maybe half a handful left in the cage or if I can't see any (like they've hidden it) then I give them more. My rats are all a healthy weight, I don't think rats will ever get fat on Oxbow and especially for a young rat the last thing you want to do is give them too little food to grow. Rats need to eat very frequently to sustain their quick little metabolisms so I don't let them go without food for even a minute. However, as far as other foods go (veggies/fruit/etc) I don't give them much, I make sure that Oxbow is at least 70% of their diet (I aim for 20% of their diet in live food like vegetables and I don't give processed treats).


----------



## resmaeil (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to keep their food dish full


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Obesity in rats is usually caused by the extra food you feed them outside of their usual staple of lablocks and veggies.

You don't have to eliminate all other foods, you just have to consider what your giving them, how much your giving them and how often.


----------

